# Rafting San Juan Bluff to Mexican Hat October should we be worried?



## chriobri (Sep 19, 2010)

Howdy,

Celebrating my bachelor party on the San Juan River from over 3 days 2 nights from Bluff to Mexcian hat. Noticed that CSF are at 660 and trending down? Should we be worried taking a handful of duckies and a 16ft self bailer with full kitchen, groover, two coolers and good haul of malty beveages? Are we going to be dragging the raft on a regular basis?

Secondly looking for recomendations on hikes along the river corridor and camp sites 7-10 miles downriver from Bluff and 16-20 miles down river from Bluff.

Best,

Chris


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Good Times*

Cheers to you,

Great Trip...This section can be safely done well below 500 CFS. I have done it around 300 and it is still always a blast. Plan on doing some paddling especially the last 7 miles at this water level but you are in fine shape at 600+...I would recommend getting a Kearsley guide book. Don't forget a fire pan even if you don't plan on having a fire. River panel on river right, mile 4-5...awesome rock art. Plan to camp between river mile 6 and 7 on river right for a nice easy hike to a fantastic ruin house. There is everything there on the right and one could spend a long time exploring this area. Around miles 6-10 it can get low at that water, be sure to read the channels and stay to the outside...take the deepest channels around Chinle wash or you may have to drag the rig. Eight-foot rapid at mile 18.5...Usually worthy of a scout at lower water. Not as much hiking possibilities from 16-20 river mile, but plenty of drainages to scout and walk up into. There is a decent camp at mile 13 river right with an option to hike into a drainage. Most of the hiking is above mile 10. Make sure to get a permit from the Navajo Nation if you plan to camp or hike on river left. Have a great time, nice season to be down there.

MN


----------



## Lt Col Pinkerton (May 11, 2010)

Perfect trip for malty beverages and plenty of them. The channels will be easy to read just look for the deepest spot. The duckies will get stuck if they don't know where to go.
Depending on your start on day one there is a killer beach perched on the right bank as the river comes next to the anticline.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

No changes will be made to the Navajo Release as of now. The river is still running in the 600's downstream. Rain in the forecast for the beginning of this week may help push the flows slightly higher.


----------

